# One missile holds the launch codes to our entire nuke arsenal



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Did you know one missile warhead holds the launch codes for our entire nuclear arsenal? Take command of the missile and you take command of the capability to destroy the world.

Actually, the original idea for this book came from my son, a scientist, who asked me what would happen if a nuclear missile silo was hit by an earthquake; this was quite a while ago. While researching that, I came across the Omega Missile. This missile doesn't have a warhead but a powerful transmitter and it holds the launch codes for every nuke firing platform we have. A crazy concept in a Dr. Strangelove sort of way. But it's real. So I figured, using my Green Beret background, what if terrorists were to seize that missile?

"Rogue politicians, a maniac scientist and the doomsday weapon-The Omega Missile comes screaming down on target. A great action reader!" Stephen Coonts.
"The Omega Missile is an exciting, fast-paced on-the-edge look at a problematical vestige of the nuclear age-broken back global warfare." PT Deutermann


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Congratulations on your book, Bob!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and *more*, is included in our Forum Decorum. Be sure to read it thoroughly and check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Jenni (Feb 20, 2011)

Bob Mayer said:


> Actually, the original idea for this book came from my son, a scientist, who asked me what would happen if a nuclear missile silo was hit by an earthquake; this was quite a while ago. While researching that, I came across the Omega Missile. This missile doesn't have a warhead but a powerful transmitter and it holds the launch codes for every nuke firing platform we have. A crazy concept in a Dr. Strangelove sort of way. But it's real. So I figured, using my Green Beret background, what if terrorists were to seize that missile?
> 
> "Rogue politicians, a maniac scientist and the doomsday weapon-The Omega Missile comes screaming down on target. A great action reader!" Stephen Coonts.
> "The Omega Missile is an exciting, fast-paced on-the-edge look at a problematical vestige of the nuclear age-broken back global warfare." PT Deutermann


Learn something new everyday. Sounds like an interesting conversation that sparked the idea for this book.

Another cover I need to fix. I think the missile needs to stay, but I need to adjust. Make it more like the riley covers, but different. Thinking....


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Rogue politicians, a maniac scientist and the doomsday weapon-The Omega Missile comes screaming down on target. A great action reader!" Stephen Coonts.
"The Omega Missile is an exciting, fast-paced on-the-edge look at a problematical vestige of the nuclear age-broken back global warfare." PT Deutermann


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Rogue politicians, a maniac scientist and the doomsday weapon-The Omega Missile comes screaming down on target. A great action reader!" Stephen Coonts.
"The Omega Missile is an exciting, fast-paced on-the-edge look at a problematical vestige of the nuclear age-broken back global warfare." PT Deutermann
Did you know one missile warhead holds the launch codes for our entire nuclear arsenal? Take command of the missile and you take command of the capability to destroy the world.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-OMEGA-MISSILE-ebook/dp/B0035RPH44/ref=pd_sim_kinc_4?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Did you know one missile warhead holds the launch codes for our entire nuclear arsenal? Take command of the missile and you take command of the capability to destroy the world.

Actually, the original idea for this book came from my son, a scientist, who asked me what would happen if a nuclear missile silo was hit by an earthquake; this was quite a while ago. While researching that, I came across the Omega Missile. This missile doesn't have a warhead but a powerful transmitter and it holds the launch codes for every nuke firing platform we have. A crazy concept in a Dr. Strangelove sort of way. But it's real. So I figured, using my Green Beret background, what if terrorists were to seize that missile?

"Rogue politicians, a maniac scientist and the doomsday weapon-The Omega Missile comes screaming down on target. A great action reader!" Stephen Coonts.
"The Omega Missile is an exciting, fast-paced on-the-edge look at a problematical vestige of the nuclear age-broken back global warfare." PT Deutermann
http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-OMEGA-MISSILE-ebook/dp/B0035RPH44/ref=pd_sim_kinc_4?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-OMEGA-MISSILE-ebook/dp/B0035RPH44/ref=pd_sim_kinc_4?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Did you know one missile warhead holds the launch codes for our entire nuclear arsenal? Take command of the missile and you take command of the capability to destroy the world.

Actually, the original idea for this book came from my son, a scientist, who asked me what would happen if a nuclear missile silo was hit by an earthquake; this was quite a while ago. While researching that, I came across the Omega Missile. This missile doesn't have a warhead but a powerful transmitter and it holds the launch codes for every nuke firing platform we have. A crazy concept in a Dr. Strangelove sort of way. But it's real. So I figured, using my Green Beret background, what if terrorists were to seize that missile?

"Rogue politicians, a maniac scientist and the doomsday weapon-The Omega Missile comes screaming down on target. A great action reader!" Stephen Coonts.
"The Omega Missile is an exciting, fast-paced on-the-edge look at a problematical vestige of the nuclear age-broken back global warfare." PT Deutermann







http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-OMEGA-MISSILE-ebook/dp/B0035RPH44/ref=pd_sim_kinc_4?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-OMEGA-MISSILE-ebook/dp/B0035RPH44/ref=pd_sim_kinc_4?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-OMEGA-MISSILE-ebook/dp/B0035RPH44/ref=pd_sim_kinc_4?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-OMEGA-MISSILE-ebook/dp/B0035RPH44/ref=pd_sim_kinc_4?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-OMEGA-MISSILE-ebook/dp/B0035RPH44/ref=pd_sim_kinc_4?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Did you know one missile warhead holds the launch codes for our entire nuclear arsenal? Take command of the missile and you take command of the capability to destroy the world.

Actually, the original idea for this book came from my son, a scientist, who asked me what would happen if a nuclear missile silo was hit by an earthquake; this was quite a while ago. While researching that, I came across the Omega Missile. This missile doesn't have a warhead but a powerful transmitter and it holds the launch codes for every nuke firing platform we have. A crazy concept in a Dr. Strangelove sort of way. But it's real. So I figured, using my Green Beret background, what if terrorists were to seize that missile?

"Rogue politicians, a maniac scientist and the doomsday weapon-The Omega Missile comes screaming down on target. A great action reader!" Stephen Coonts.
"The Omega Missile is an exciting, fast-paced on-the-edge look at a problematical vestige of the nuclear age-broken back global warfare." PT Deutermann

http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-OMEGA-MISSILE-ebook/dp/B0035RPH44/ref=pd_sim_kinc_4?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Did you know one missile warhead holds the launch codes for our entire nuclear arsenal? Take command of the missile and you take command of the capability to destroy the world.

Actually, the original idea for this book came from my son, a scientist, who asked me what would happen if a nuclear missile silo was hit by an earthquake; this was quite a while ago. While researching that, I came across the Omega Missile. This missile doesn't have a warhead but a powerful transmitter and it holds the launch codes for every nuke firing platform we have. A crazy concept in a Dr. Strangelove sort of way. But it's real. So I figured, using my Green Beret background, what if terrorists were to seize that missile?

"Rogue politicians, a maniac scientist and the doomsday weapon-The Omega Missile comes screaming down on target. A great action reader!" Stephen Coonts.
"The Omega Missile is an exciting, fast-paced on-the-edge look at a problematical vestige of the nuclear age-broken back global warfare." PT Deutermann








http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-OMEGA-MISSILE-ebook/dp/B0035RPH44/ref=pd_sim_kinc_4?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Rogue politicians, a maniac scientist and the doomsday weapon-The Omega Missile comes screaming down on target. A great action reader!" Stephen Coonts.
"The Omega Missile is an exciting, fast-paced on-the-edge look at a problematical vestige of the nuclear age-broken back global warfare." PT Deutermann








http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-OMEGA-MISSILE-ebook/dp/B0035RPH44/ref=pd_sim_kinc_4?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Rogue politicians, a maniac scientist and the doomsday weapon-The Omega Missile comes screaming down on target. A great action reader!" Stephen Coonts.
"The Omega Missile is an exciting, fast-paced on-the-edge look at a problematical vestige of the nuclear age-broken back global warfare." PT Deutermann








http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-OMEGA-MISSILE-ebook/dp/B0035RPH44/ref=pd_sim_kinc_4?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Rogue politicians, a maniac scientist and the doomsday weapon-The Omega Missile comes screaming down on target. A great action reader!" Stephen Coonts.
"The Omega Missile is an exciting, fast-paced on-the-edge look at a problematical vestige of the nuclear age-broken back global warfare." PT Deutermann








http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-OMEGA-MISSILE-ebook/dp/B0035RPH44/ref=pd_sim_kinc_4?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Rogue politicians, a maniac scientist and the doomsday weapon-The Omega Missile comes screaming down on target. A great action reader!" Stephen Coonts.
"The Omega Missile is an exciting, fast-paced on-the-edge look at a problematical vestige of the nuclear age-broken back global warfare." PT Deutermann








http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-OMEGA-MISSILE-ebook/dp/B0035RPH44/ref=pd_sim_kinc_4?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Rogue politicians, a maniac scientist and the doomsday weapon-The Omega Missile comes screaming down on target. A great action reader!" Stephen Coonts.
"The Omega Missile is an exciting, fast-paced on-the-edge look at a problematical vestige of the nuclear age-broken back global warfare." PT Deutermann








http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-OMEGA-MISSILE-ebook/dp/B0035RPH44/ref=pd_sim_kinc_4?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Rogue politicians, a maniac scientist and the doomsday weapon-The Omega Missile comes screaming down on target. A great action reader!" Stephen Coonts.
"The Omega Missile is an exciting, fast-paced on-the-edge look at a problematical vestige of the nuclear age-broken back global warfare." PT Deutermann








http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-OMEGA-MISSILE-ebook/dp/B0035RPH44/ref=pd_sim_kinc_4?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Rogue politicians, a maniac scientist and the doomsday weapon-The Omega Missile comes screaming down on target. A great action reader!" Stephen Coonts.
"The Omega Missile is an exciting, fast-paced on-the-edge look at a problematical vestige of the nuclear age-broken back global warfare." PT Deutermann








http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-OMEGA-MISSILE-ebook/dp/B0035RPH44/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Rogue politicians, a maniac scientist and the doomsday weapon-The Omega Missile comes screaming down on target. A great action reader!" Stephen Coonts.
"The Omega Missile is an exciting, fast-paced on-the-edge look at a problematical vestige of the nuclear age-broken back global warfare." PT Deutermann
http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-OMEGA-MISSILE-ebook/dp/B0035RPH44/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Rogue politicians, a maniac scientist and the doomsday weapon-The Omega Missile comes screaming down on target. A great action reader!" Stephen Coonts.
"The Omega Missile is an exciting, fast-paced on-the-edge look at a problematical vestige of the nuclear age-broken back global warfare." PT Deutermann
http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-OMEGA-MISSILE-ebook/dp/B0035RPH44/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Rogue politicians, a maniac scientist and the doomsday weapon-The Omega Missile comes screaming down on target. A great action reader!" Stephen Coonts.
"The Omega Missile is an exciting, fast-paced on-the-edge look at a problematical vestige of the nuclear age-broken back global warfare." PT Deutermann
http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-OMEGA-MISSILE-ebook/dp/B0035RPH44/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Rogue politicians, a maniac scientist and the doomsday weapon-The Omega Missile comes screaming down on target. A great action reader!" Stephen Coonts.
"The Omega Missile is an exciting, fast-paced on-the-edge look at a problematical vestige of the nuclear age-broken back global warfare." PT Deutermann
http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-OMEGA-MISSILE-ebook/dp/B0035RPH44/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Rogue politicians, a maniac scientist and the doomsday weapon-The Omega Missile comes screaming down on target. A great action reader!" Stephen Coonts.
"The Omega Missile is an exciting, fast-paced on-the-edge look at a problematical vestige of the nuclear age-broken back global warfare." PT Deutermann
http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-OMEGA-MISSILE-ebook/dp/B0035RPH44/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Rogue politicians, a maniac scientist and the doomsday weapon-The Omega Missile comes screaming down on target. A great action reader!" Stephen Coonts.
"The Omega Missile is an exciting, fast-paced on-the-edge look at a problematical vestige of the nuclear age-broken back global warfare." PT Deutermann
http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-OMEGA-MISSILE-ebook/dp/B0035RPH44/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Rogue politicians, a maniac scientist and the doomsday weapon-The Omega Missile comes screaming down on target. A great action reader!" Stephen Coonts.
"The Omega Missile is an exciting, fast-paced on-the-edge look at a problematical vestige of the nuclear age-broken back global warfare." PT Deutermann
http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-OMEGA-MISSILE-ebook/dp/B0035RPH44/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Rogue politicians, a maniac scientist and the doomsday weapon-The Omega Missile comes screaming down on target. A great action reader!" Stephen Coonts.
"The Omega Missile is an exciting, fast-paced on-the-edge look at a problematical vestige of the nuclear age-broken back global warfare." PT Deutermann
http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-OMEGA-MISSILE-ebook/dp/B0035RPH44/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Rogue politicians, a maniac scientist and the doomsday weapon-The Omega Missile comes screaming down on target. A great action reader!" Stephen Coonts.
"The Omega Missile is an exciting, fast-paced on-the-edge look at a problematical vestige of the nuclear age-broken back global warfare." PT Deutermann
http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-OMEGA-MISSILE-ebook/dp/B0035RPH44/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Rogue politicians, a maniac scientist and the doomsday weapon-The Omega Missile comes screaming down on target. A great action reader!" Stephen Coonts.
"The Omega Missile is an exciting, fast-paced on-the-edge look at a problematical vestige of the nuclear age-broken back global warfare." PT Deutermann
http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-OMEGA-MISSILE-ebook/dp/B0035RPH44/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Rogue politicians, a maniac scientist and the doomsday weapon-The Omega Missile comes screaming down on target. A great action reader!" Stephen Coonts.
"The Omega Missile is an exciting, fast-paced on-the-edge look at a problematical vestige of the nuclear age-broken back global warfare." PT Deutermann
http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-OMEGA-MISSILE-ebook/dp/B0035RPH44/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Rogue politicians, a maniac scientist and the doomsday weapon-The Omega Missile comes screaming down on target. A great action reader!" Stephen Coonts.
"The Omega Missile is an exciting, fast-paced on-the-edge look at a problematical vestige of the nuclear age-broken back global warfare." PT Deutermann
http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-OMEGA-MISSILE-ebook/dp/B0035RPH44/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Rogue politicians, a maniac scientist and the doomsday weapon-The Omega Missile comes screaming down on target. A great action reader!" Stephen Coonts.
"The Omega Missile is an exciting, fast-paced on-the-edge look at a problematical vestige of the nuclear age-broken back global warfare." PT Deutermann
http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-OMEGA-MISSILE-ebook/dp/B0035RPH44/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Rogue politicians, a maniac scientist and the doomsday weapon-The Omega Missile comes screaming down on target. A great action reader!" Stephen Coonts.
"The Omega Missile is an exciting, fast-paced on-the-edge look at a problematical vestige of the nuclear age-broken back global warfare." PT Deutermann
http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-OMEGA-MISSILE-ebook/dp/B0035RPH44/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Rogue politicians, a maniac scientist and the doomsday weapon-The Omega Missile comes screaming down on target. A great action reader!" Stephen Coonts.
"The Omega Missile is an exciting, fast-paced on-the-edge look at a problematical vestige of the nuclear age-broken back global warfare." PT Deutermann
http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-OMEGA-MISSILE-ebook/dp/B0035RPH44/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Rogue politicians, a maniac scientist and the doomsday weapon-The Omega Missile comes screaming down on target. A great action reader!" Stephen Coonts.
"The Omega Missile is an exciting, fast-paced on-the-edge look at a problematical vestige of the nuclear age-broken back global warfare." PT Deutermann
http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-OMEGA-MISSILE-ebook/dp/B0035RPH44/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Rogue politicians, a maniac scientist and the doomsday weapon-The Omega Missile comes screaming down on target. A great action reader!" Stephen Coonts.
"The Omega Missile is an exciting, fast-paced on-the-edge look at a problematical vestige of the nuclear age-broken back global warfare." PT Deutermann
http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-OMEGA-MISSILE-ebook/dp/B0035RPH44/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Rogue politicians, a maniac scientist and the doomsday weapon-The Omega Missile comes screaming down on target. A great action reader!" Stephen Coonts.
"The Omega Missile is an exciting, fast-paced on-the-edge look at a problematical vestige of the nuclear age-broken back global warfare." PT Deutermann
http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-OMEGA-MISSILE-ebook/dp/B0035RPH44/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## acellis (Oct 10, 2011)

This sounds like my kind of book. I'm going to have to get it!


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Rogue politicians, a maniac scientist and the doomsday weapon-The Omega Missile comes screaming down on target. A great action reader!" Stephen Coonts.
"The Omega Missile is an exciting, fast-paced on-the-edge look at a problematical vestige of the nuclear age-broken back global warfare." PT Deutermann
http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-OMEGA-MISSILE-ebook/dp/B0035RPH44/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Rogue politicians, a maniac scientist and the doomsday weapon-The Omega Missile comes screaming down on target. A great action reader!" Stephen Coonts.
"The Omega Missile is an exciting, fast-paced on-the-edge look at a problematical vestige of the nuclear age-broken back global warfare." PT Deutermann
http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-OMEGA-MISSILE-ebook/dp/B0035RPH44/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Rogue politicians, a maniac scientist and the doomsday weapon-The Omega Missile comes screaming down on target. A great action reader!" Stephen Coonts.
"The Omega Missile is an exciting, fast-paced on-the-edge look at a problematical vestige of the nuclear age-broken back global warfare." PT Deutermann
http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-OMEGA-MISSILE-ebook/dp/B0035RPH44/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Rogue politicians, a maniac scientist and the doomsday weapon-The Omega Missile comes screaming down on target. A great action reader!" Stephen Coonts.
"The Omega Missile is an exciting, fast-paced on-the-edge look at a problematical vestige of the nuclear age-broken back global warfare." PT Deutermann
http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-OMEGA-MISSILE-ebook/dp/B0035RPH44/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Rogue politicians, a maniac scientist and the doomsday weapon-The Omega Missile comes screaming down on target. A great action reader!" Stephen Coonts.
"The Omega Missile is an exciting, fast-paced on-the-edge look at a problematical vestige of the nuclear age-broken back global warfare." PT Deutermann
http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-OMEGA-MISSILE-ebook/dp/B0035RPH44/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Rogue politicians, a maniac scientist and the doomsday weapon-The Omega Missile comes screaming down on target. A great action reader!" Stephen Coonts.
"The Omega Missile is an exciting, fast-paced on-the-edge look at a problematical vestige of the nuclear age-broken back global warfare." PT Deutermann
http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-OMEGA-MISSILE-ebook/dp/B0035RPH44/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Rogue politicians, a maniac scientist and the doomsday weapon-The Omega Missile comes screaming down on target. A great action reader!" Stephen Coonts.
"The Omega Missile is an exciting, fast-paced on-the-edge look at a problematical vestige of the nuclear age-broken back global warfare." PT Deutermann
http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-OMEGA-MISSILE-ebook/dp/B0035RPH44/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Rogue politicians, a maniac scientist and the doomsday weapon-The Omega Missile comes screaming down on target. A great action reader!" Stephen Coonts.
"The Omega Missile is an exciting, fast-paced on-the-edge look at a problematical vestige of the nuclear age-broken back global warfare." PT Deutermann
http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-OMEGA-MISSILE-ebook/dp/B0035RPH44/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Rogue politicians, a maniac scientist and the doomsday weapon-The Omega Missile comes screaming down on target. A great action reader!" Stephen Coonts.
"The Omega Missile is an exciting, fast-paced on-the-edge look at a problematical vestige of the nuclear age-broken back global warfare." PT Deutermann
http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-OMEGA-MISSILE-ebook/dp/B0035RPH44/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Rogue politicians, a maniac scientist and the doomsday weapon-The Omega Missile comes screaming down on target. A great action reader!" Stephen Coonts.
"The Omega Missile is an exciting, fast-paced on-the-edge look at a problematical vestige of the nuclear age-broken back global warfare." PT Deutermann
http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-OMEGA-MISSILE-ebook/dp/B0035RPH44/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Rogue politicians, a maniac scientist and the doomsday weapon-The Omega Missile comes screaming down on target. A great action reader!" Stephen Coonts.
"The Omega Missile is an exciting, fast-paced on-the-edge look at a problematical vestige of the nuclear age-broken back global warfare." PT Deutermann
http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-OMEGA-MISSILE-ebook/dp/B0035RPH44/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Rogue politicians, a maniac scientist and the doomsday weapon-The Omega Missile comes screaming down on target. A great action reader!" Stephen Coonts.
"The Omega Missile is an exciting, fast-paced on-the-edge look at a problematical vestige of the nuclear age-broken back global warfare." PT Deutermann
http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-OMEGA-MISSILE-ebook/dp/B0035RPH44/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Rogue politicians, a maniac scientist and the doomsday weapon-The Omega Missile comes screaming down on target. A great action reader!" Stephen Coonts.
"The Omega Missile is an exciting, fast-paced on-the-edge look at a problematical vestige of the nuclear age-broken back global warfare." PT Deutermann
http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-OMEGA-MISSILE-ebook/dp/B0035RPH44/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Rogue politicians, a maniac scientist and the doomsday weapon-The Omega Missile comes screaming down on target. A great action reader!" Stephen Coonts.
"The Omega Missile is an exciting, fast-paced on-the-edge look at a problematical vestige of the nuclear age-broken back global warfare." PT Deutermann
http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-OMEGA-MISSILE-ebook/dp/B0035RPH44/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Rogue politicians, a maniac scientist and the doomsday weapon-The Omega Missile comes screaming down on target. A great action reader!" Stephen Coonts.
"The Omega Missile is an exciting, fast-paced on-the-edge look at a problematical vestige of the nuclear age-broken back global warfare." PT Deutermann
http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-OMEGA-MISSILE-ebook/dp/B0035RPH44/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Rogue politicians, a maniac scientist and the doomsday weapon-The Omega Missile comes screaming down on target. A great action reader!" Stephen Coonts.
"The Omega Missile is an exciting, fast-paced on-the-edge look at a problematical vestige of the nuclear age-broken back global warfare." PT Deutermann
http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-OMEGA-MISSILE-ebook/dp/B0035RPH44/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## lisamaliga (Oct 28, 2010)

Bob,
Really a striking looking cover.
However, your book's link didn't work. 
How about this link? http://www.amazon.com/Black-Ops-Omega-Missile-ebook/dp/B005YPSNKA/
Hope this helps!


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Rogue politicians, a maniac scientist and the doomsday weapon-The Omega Missile comes screaming down on target. A great action reader!" Stephen Coonts.
"The Omega Missile is an exciting, fast-paced on-the-edge look at a problematical vestige of the nuclear age-broken back global warfare." PT Deutermann
http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-OMEGA-MISSILE-ebook/dp/B0035RPH44/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Rogue politicians, a maniac scientist and the doomsday weapon-The Omega Missile comes screaming down on target. A great action reader!" Stephen Coonts.
"The Omega Missile is an exciting, fast-paced on-the-edge look at a problematical vestige of the nuclear age-broken back global warfare." PT Deutermann
http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-OMEGA-MISSILE-ebook/dp/B0035RPH44/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Rogue politicians, a maniac scientist and the doomsday weapon-The Omega Missile comes screaming down on target. A great action reader!" Stephen Coonts.
"The Omega Missile is an exciting, fast-paced on-the-edge look at a problematical vestige of the nuclear age-broken back global warfare." PT Deutermann
http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-OMEGA-MISSILE-ebook/dp/B0035RPH44/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Rogue politicians, a maniac scientist and the doomsday weapon-The Omega Missile comes screaming down on target. A great action reader!" Stephen Coonts.
"The Omega Missile is an exciting, fast-paced on-the-edge look at a problematical vestige of the nuclear age-broken back global warfare." PT Deutermann
http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-OMEGA-MISSILE-ebook/dp/B0035RPH44/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Rogue politicians, a maniac scientist and the doomsday weapon-The Omega Missile comes screaming down on target. A great action reader!" Stephen Coonts.
"The Omega Missile is an exciting, fast-paced on-the-edge look at a problematical vestige of the nuclear age-broken back global warfare." PT Deutermann
http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-OMEGA-MISSILE-ebook/dp/B0035RPH44/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Rogue politicians, a maniac scientist and the doomsday weapon-The Omega Missile comes screaming down on target. A great action reader!" Stephen Coonts.
"The Omega Missile is an exciting, fast-paced on-the-edge look at a problematical vestige of the nuclear age-broken back global warfare." PT Deutermann
http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-OMEGA-MISSILE-ebook/dp/B0035RPH44/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Rogue politicians, a maniac scientist and the doomsday weapon-The Omega Missile comes screaming down on target. A great action reader!" Stephen Coonts.
"The Omega Missile is an exciting, fast-paced on-the-edge look at a problematical vestige of the nuclear age-broken back global warfare." PT Deutermann
http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-OMEGA-MISSILE-ebook/dp/B0035RPH44/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Rogue politicians, a maniac scientist and the doomsday weapon-The Omega Missile comes screaming down on target. A great action reader!" Stephen Coonts.
"The Omega Missile is an exciting, fast-paced on-the-edge look at a problematical vestige of the nuclear age-broken back global warfare." PT Deutermann
http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-OMEGA-MISSILE-ebook/dp/B0035RPH44/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Rogue politicians, a maniac scientist and the doomsday weapon-The Omega Missile comes screaming down on target. A great action reader!" Stephen Coonts.
"The Omega Missile is an exciting, fast-paced on-the-edge look at a problematical vestige of the nuclear age-broken back global warfare." PT Deutermann
http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-OMEGA-MISSILE-ebook/dp/B0035RPH44/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Rogue politicians, a maniac scientist and the doomsday weapon-The Omega Missile comes screaming down on target. A great action reader!" Stephen Coonts.
"The Omega Missile is an exciting, fast-paced on-the-edge look at a problematical vestige of the nuclear age-broken back global warfare." PT Deutermann
http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-OMEGA-MISSILE-ebook/dp/B0035RPH44/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Rogue politicians, a maniac scientist and the doomsday weapon-The Omega Missile comes screaming down on target. A great action reader!" Stephen Coonts.
"The Omega Missile is an exciting, fast-paced on-the-edge look at a problematical vestige of the nuclear age-broken back global warfare." PT Deutermann
http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-OMEGA-MISSILE-ebook/dp/B0035RPH44/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Rogue politicians, a maniac scientist and the doomsday weapon-The Omega Missile comes screaming down on target. A great action reader!" Stephen Coonts.
"The Omega Missile is an exciting, fast-paced on-the-edge look at a problematical vestige of the nuclear age-broken back global warfare." PT Deutermann
http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-OMEGA-MISSILE-ebook/dp/B0035RPH44/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Rogue politicians, a maniac scientist and the doomsday weapon-The Omega Missile comes screaming down on target. A great action reader!" Stephen Coonts.
"The Omega Missile is an exciting, fast-paced on-the-edge look at a problematical vestige of the nuclear age-broken back global warfare." PT Deutermann
http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-OMEGA-MISSILE-ebook/dp/B0035RPH44/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Rogue politicians, a maniac scientist and the doomsday weapon-The Omega Missile comes screaming down on target. A great action reader!" Stephen Coonts.
"The Omega Missile is an exciting, fast-paced on-the-edge look at a problematical vestige of the nuclear age-broken back global warfare." PT Deutermann
http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-OMEGA-MISSILE-ebook/dp/B0035RPH44/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Rogue politicians, a maniac scientist and the doomsday weapon-The Omega Missile comes screaming down on target. A great action reader!" Stephen Coonts.
"The Omega Missile is an exciting, fast-paced on-the-edge look at a problematical vestige of the nuclear age-broken back global warfare." PT Deutermann
http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-OMEGA-MISSILE-ebook/dp/B0035RPH44/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Rogue politicians, a maniac scientist and the doomsday weapon-The Omega Missile comes screaming down on target. A great action reader!" Stephen Coonts.
"The Omega Missile is an exciting, fast-paced on-the-edge look at a problematical vestige of the nuclear age-broken back global warfare." PT Deutermann
http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-OMEGA-MISSILE-ebook/dp/B0035RPH44/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Rogue politicians, a maniac scientist and the doomsday weapon-The Omega Missile comes screaming down on target. A great action reader!" Stephen Coonts.
"The Omega Missile is an exciting, fast-paced on-the-edge look at a problematical vestige of the nuclear age-broken back global warfare." PT Deutermann
http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-OMEGA-MISSILE-ebook/dp/B0035RPH44/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Rogue politicians, a maniac scientist and the doomsday weapon-The Omega Missile comes screaming down on target. A great action reader!" Stephen Coonts.
"The Omega Missile is an exciting, fast-paced on-the-edge look at a problematical vestige of the nuclear age-broken back global warfare." PT Deutermann
http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-OMEGA-MISSILE-ebook/dp/B0035RPH44/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Rogue politicians, a maniac scientist and the doomsday weapon-The Omega Missile comes screaming down on target. A great action reader!" Stephen Coonts.
"The Omega Missile is an exciting, fast-paced on-the-edge look at a problematical vestige of the nuclear age-broken back global warfare." PT Deutermann
http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-OMEGA-MISSILE-ebook/dp/B0035RPH44/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Rogue politicians, a maniac scientist and the doomsday weapon-The Omega Missile comes screaming down on target. A great action reader!" Stephen Coonts.
"The Omega Missile is an exciting, fast-paced on-the-edge look at a problematical vestige of the nuclear age-broken back global warfare." PT Deutermann
http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-OMEGA-MISSILE-ebook/dp/B0035RPH44/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Rogue politicians, a maniac scientist and the doomsday weapon-The Omega Missile comes screaming down on target. A great action reader!" Stephen Coonts.
"The Omega Missile is an exciting, fast-paced on-the-edge look at a problematical vestige of the nuclear age-broken back global warfare." PT Deutermann
http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-OMEGA-MISSILE-ebook/dp/B0035RPH44/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Rogue politicians, a maniac scientist and the doomsday weapon-The Omega Missile comes screaming down on target. A great action reader!" Stephen Coonts.
"The Omega Missile is an exciting, fast-paced on-the-edge look at a problematical vestige of the nuclear age-broken back global warfare." PT Deutermann
http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-OMEGA-MISSILE-ebook/dp/B0035RPH44/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Rogue politicians, a maniac scientist and the doomsday weapon-The Omega Missile comes screaming down on target. A great action reader!" Stephen Coonts.
"The Omega Missile is an exciting, fast-paced on-the-edge look at a problematical vestige of the nuclear age-broken back global warfare." PT Deutermann
http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-OMEGA-MISSILE-ebook/dp/B0035RPH44/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Rogue politicians, a maniac scientist and the doomsday weapon-The Omega Missile comes screaming down on target. A great action reader!" Stephen Coonts.
"The Omega Missile is an exciting, fast-paced on-the-edge look at a problematical vestige of the nuclear age-broken back global warfare." PT Deutermann
http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-OMEGA-MISSILE-ebook/dp/B0035RPH44/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Rogue politicians, a maniac scientist and the doomsday weapon-The Omega Missile comes screaming down on target. A great action reader!" Stephen Coonts.
"The Omega Missile is an exciting, fast-paced on-the-edge look at a problematical vestige of the nuclear age-broken back global warfare." PT Deutermann
http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-OMEGA-MISSILE-ebook/dp/B0035RPH44/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Rogue politicians, a maniac scientist and the doomsday weapon-The Omega Missile comes screaming down on target. A great action reader!" Stephen Coonts.
"The Omega Missile is an exciting, fast-paced on-the-edge look at a problematical vestige of the nuclear age-broken back global warfare." PT Deutermann
http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-OMEGA-MISSILE-ebook/dp/B0035RPH44/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Rogue politicians, a maniac scientist and the doomsday weapon-The Omega Missile comes screaming down on target. A great action reader!" Stephen Coonts.
"The Omega Missile is an exciting, fast-paced on-the-edge look at a problematical vestige of the nuclear age-broken back global warfare." PT Deutermann
http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-OMEGA-MISSILE-ebook/dp/B0035RPH44/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Rogue politicians, a maniac scientist and the doomsday weapon-The Omega Missile comes screaming down on target. A great action reader!" Stephen Coonts.
"The Omega Missile is an exciting, fast-paced on-the-edge look at a problematical vestige of the nuclear age-broken back global warfare." PT Deutermann
http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-OMEGA-MISSILE-ebook/dp/B0035RPH44/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Rogue politicians, a maniac scientist and the doomsday weapon-The Omega Missile comes screaming down on target. A great action reader!" Stephen Coonts.
"The Omega Missile is an exciting, fast-paced on-the-edge look at a problematical vestige of the nuclear age-broken back global warfare." PT Deutermann
http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-OMEGA-MISSILE-ebook/dp/B0035RPH44/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Rogue politicians, a maniac scientist and the doomsday weapon-The Omega Missile comes screaming down on target. A great action reader!" Stephen Coonts.
"The Omega Missile is an exciting, fast-paced on-the-edge look at a problematical vestige of the nuclear age-broken back global warfare." PT Deutermann
http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-OMEGA-MISSILE-ebook/dp/B0035RPH44/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Rogue politicians, a maniac scientist and the doomsday weapon--The Omega Missile comes screaming down on target. A great action reader!" Stephen Coonts.
"The Omega Missile is an exciting, fast-paced on-the-edge look at a problematical vestige of the nuclear age--broken back global warfare." PT Deutermann
http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-OMEGA-MISSILE-ebook/dp/B0035RPH44/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Rogue politicians, a maniac scientist and the doomsday weapon--The Omega Missile comes screaming down on target. A great action reader!" Stephen Coonts.
"The Omega Missile is an exciting, fast-paced on-the-edge look at a problematical vestige of the nuclear age--broken back global warfare." PT Deutermann
http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-OMEGA-MISSILE-ebook/dp/B0035RPH44/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Rogue politicians, a maniac scientist and the doomsday weapon--The Omega Missile comes screaming down on target. A great action reader!" Stephen Coonts.
"The Omega Missile is an exciting, fast-paced on-the-edge look at a problematical vestige of the nuclear age--broken back global warfare." PT Deutermann
http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-OMEGA-MISSILE-ebook/dp/B0035RPH44/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Rogue politicians, a maniac scientist and the doomsday weapon--The Omega Missile comes screaming down on target. A great action reader!" Stephen Coonts.
"The Omega Missile is an exciting, fast-paced on-the-edge look at a problematical vestige of the nuclear age--broken back global warfare." PT Deutermann
http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-OMEGA-MISSILE-ebook/dp/B0035RPH44/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Rogue politicians, a maniac scientist and the doomsday weapon--The Omega Missile comes screaming down on target. A great action reader!" Stephen Coonts.
"The Omega Missile is an exciting, fast-paced on-the-edge look at a problematical vestige of the nuclear age--broken back global warfare." PT Deutermann
http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-OMEGA-MISSILE-ebook/dp/B0035RPH44/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------

